# Kosten für den Teich



## bayernhoschi (7. Juni 2012)

Hallo an alle,

ich hab mir heute mal mein bis jetzt vollbrachtes Werk angeschaut.
Da kamen dann die Nachbarn dazu, wir wohnen in einer kleinen, sehr netten Siedlung
Die meisten Fragen waren:Warum steckt ihr soviel Geld in ein Grundstück das euch gar nicht gehört?

Nunja, durch sehr viel Eigenleistung habe ich die Kosten doch relativ nidrig halten können
Bis jetzt kam mich der ganze Spaß inkl. Teich mit den 7 Koi, Filteranlage, Bepflanzung(noch viel zu wenig)
und Holz für die Terasse auf ziemlich genau 4.600 €

Sicher gibt es einige Leute die nicht so gerne über Geld reden wollen aber es ist doch bestimmt für angehende Teichbesitzer gut zu wissen das sowas auch recht günstig zu verwirklichen ist

Wenn ich den Nachbarn erzähle was mich der Spaß bis jetzt gekostet hat, ernte ich nur staunende __ Blicke und den Spruchas hätte ich mir viel teurer vorgestellt!

Dieses Denken hält glaube ich viele davon ab sich den Traum den ich auch hatte zu verwirklichen.


----------



## bayernhoschi (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kosten für den Teich*

Teich natürlich inkl. BA, Skimmer, Verrohrung, Vließ, Folie und der gesamten Steinsammlung fürs Ufer.
Meine fleißigen helfer wolltwn natürlich auch trinken und essen


----------



## MadDog (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kosten für den Teich*

Hallo Ralph,

die Kosten halten sich ja im überschaubaren Rahmen. Die Frage ist nur, wie hoch die laufenden Kosten für dein Teichparadies sind.
Für meinen Teich, incl. Filter, Steine (habe ich aus dem Steinbruch 10,00 € eine Pkw-Ladung),Pflanzen, Folie, Abtransport Bodenaushub, etc. liege ich bei ca. 3000,00 €.

Allerdings habe ich jetzt eine Übersicht über die Kosten im Jahr 2011. Frischwasserverbrauch 110 m³, Stromverbrauch monatlich ca. 80,00 €.
Ich habe 3 Pumpen, 2 UVC, 2 Luftkompressoren, 1 Eiweißabschäumer am laufen. Während des Winters lief allerdings nur 1 Pumpe sowie 1 Luftkompressor.

Gruß

Frank


----------



## lutzdoggen (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kosten für den Teich*

Der traum vom Badeteich hatt mich schon lange begleitet aber die Kosten hielten mich davon ab.
Einmal war es dann soweit meine frau hatte leichtsinniger Weise ja gesagt und schon waren wir bei Teichgestalter. Auf die Frage am Schluss der Beratung womit man denn so rechnen muß kam die Antwort " bei einem kleinen Teich ca 25.000 €" alles war vorbei. Dann kam aber in mir der Trotz hoch und ich sagte das kann ich preiswerter. Ergebnis 7x9 m Badeteich mit drei Filterbecken und Pflanzzone für knapp 7000 €.
Ich habe es bis jetzt nicht bereut ist aber auch nicht technisch so aufgerüstet wie manche aber funktioniert immer besser. Das nur mal so zum Mutmachen.
LG
Uwe u. die Doggenbande


----------



## marcus18488 (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kosten für den Teich*

Meine Kosten beliefen sich auf das ausbaggern,waren 85 Euronen (ging mal nebenher), die Folie, Pumpen und Technikzubehör. Aushub konnte ich im Garten verteilen, Steine gibt es bei uns genug,somit mussten die nicht gekauft werden, der Filter wurde für ein paar Euo selbst gebaut,Steg war nur Material. Pflanzen hab ich geschenkt bekommen und ich fühle mich mit ein paar billigen Koi , Goldies und __ Shubunkin auch ganz wohl. Insgesamt schätze ich höchstens 1000Euro
LG vom Härtsfeld Marcus


----------



## frido (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kosten für den Teich*

Bei mir beliefen sich die Kosten für Teich inkl. Technik, Folie, Bepflanzung, und angrenzende Hartholzterrasse auf bisher genau 3000 € und ich bin fast fertig. Ich denke, wird sich dann insgesamt auf ca. 3500 € belaufen. Allerdings vom ersten Spatenstich bis zum heutigen Stand alles "do it your self", dafür hat es auch fast ein Jahr gedauert. Ohne die Hilfe meines Nachbarn und einiger Freunde wäre mich die Geschicht wohl um einiges teurer gekommen.

80 € Stromkosten im Monat...-Respekt, das wäre mir zu heftig!
...und für nen 60.000 liter Teich nur 1000 €??? ...kann ich nicht so recht glauben, das kostet ja nur die Teichfolie schon.


----------



## juerg_we (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kosten für den Teich*

Hallo,
also bei mir waren die kosten für meinen hochteich bei ca 4000 €(ohne holz)
jetzt da sich der bau meines filters noch etwas hinzieht habe ich noch 400€ für einen filter
investiert,gartenwasser habe ich auch (1€ 1000l)
natürlich arbeit nicht berechnet
gruss aus der pfalz
Jürgen


----------



## marcus18488 (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kosten für den Teich*

Hallo frido,
Die Folie war damals das teuerste. Und dank der schusseligen Kassiererin hat die. Nur die hälfte berechnet. Den Rest an Materialien wie Sand und Steine hatte ich. Wie gesagt, alles eigenbau und an Maschinen fehlt es mir nicht. Das einzige was teuer ist, das sind die Stromkosten. 
Holz für meinen Steg hab ich selbst sägen lassen. Der Baum, eine __ Douglasie kommt aus dem eigenen Wald. Treppe wurde von meinem Nachbarn gebaut, Siebfiltermaterialbrauchte ich nur das Sieb aus der Bucht, das ist der Vorteil, wenn man auf dem Land lebt und Brennholz als Abfallholz zu vergeben hat. Eine Hand wäscht die andere.

LG vom Härtsfeld Marcus


----------



## frido (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kosten für den Teich*

klar, so gehts natürlich! Wieso erwische ich nie so eine Kassiererin...


----------



## newbee (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kosten für den Teich*

Hmmmmm 
bei mir sieht es etwas anderst aus.
Filter plus Pumpen und UVC 4300€
Folie und Vlies 1200€
Aushub 250€
Terasse ca 600€
Beton 700€
Kleinteile wie BA, Skimmer, Zugschieber, Flansche, Rohre ect. knapp 600€

Pflanzen Japangarten, Torii, Granitlaternen usw. ca. 2000€


----------



## bayernhoschi (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kosten für den Teich*

Hallo, 
eure Kosten halten sich mit meinen ja ungefähr die Waage, bis auf den Ausreißer Markus


> Filter plus Pumpen und UVC 4300€



Den muß ich sehen, hab in den Alben leider keine Bilder gefunden

Wie ich gelesen habe haben die meisten irgendwo Steine rumliegen, bei mir war das leider nicht so

Ich mußte die großen Steine die ich mir eingebildet habe kaufen, bei uns in der Gegend nicht so einfach.
Einzigste Möglichkeit war der Baustoffhandel um die Ecke, aber....320 €/T:shock
4 T hab ich verbaut

Ging aber billiger, Beziehungen sind die halbe Miete

Auf dieses Thema bin ich gekommen, weil sich einer der Nachbarn von einem Profi - Teichbauer einfach mal ein Angebot hat machen lassen über einen Teich wie ich ihn gebaut hab:15 - 16.000 €:crazy

Die Strom- und Wasserkosten, nunja mit dem Wasser gab es nicht so das Problem:Ich hab nen Brunnen
Beim Strom hab ich noch nicht nachgerechnet, die Pumpe hat 175 Watt und es hängt noch eine 36 Watt UVC dran.
Werd mal die nächste Rechnung abwarten.
Die Stromkosten fürs Hauswasserwerk bewegen sich ja nur im einstelligen €-Bereich also lasse ich den mal außen vor.

Eins noch:
@Markus
ich brauche den Namen von der Kassierein und ihre Arbeitsstelle(wenn sie da noch arbeitet)


----------



## lutzdoggen (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kosten für den Teich*

Steine habe ich auch kaufen müssen bin immer mit PKWhänger in die Kiesgrube gefahren habe Gartengestaltungssteine gekauft die t für 25 € bin aber einige male gewesen.
Nach dem Teichbau habe ich zu meiner Frau gesagt im nächsten Leben werde ich Teichbauer bei den Angeboten.
LG
Uwe u. ie Doggenbande


----------



## Doc (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kosten für den Teich*

@ Ralph: Guck ma hier:

http://www.koi-siegen.de/index.php/cat/c941_Pond-Tec-Trommelfilter.html

 ... geht fix mit den Kosten -.-


----------



## bayernhoschi (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kosten für den Teich*

Das ist heftig:shock
Ich muß gestehen das ich mich mit Trommelfiltern nicht so auskenne
Die Wirkungsweise kenne ich schon, aber von den Preisen hatte ich keine Ahnung.


----------



## nik (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kosten für den Teich*

Hallo zusammen,

mal ein Beispiel für einen kleinen Pflanzenteich ...

Mit einer 1000l GFK-Teichschale, die Meine für 25,-€ aufgetan hatte, fing es an. Widerwillig losgefahren, das Teil auf den Vaneo geschnallt und erst mal "gelagert", weil wir uns ausnahmsweise mal nicht einig wurden wohin mit dem Teil und ich wollte die piepsige Pfütze eigentlich garnicht. Von mir aus sollte die technik-/fischfrei in den Vorgarten - um sie dann zu vergessen. Sie hat sich dann durchgesetzt, also kam er hinten in den Garten. Da er dann für uns ständig präsent war, konnte das dann nicht mehr so ganz einfach werden. Ich wollte dann richtig Pflanzen und sie möglichst viel Viehzeugs.

Neben der Teichschale für 25,- Huhn gab es für den gleichen Betrag noch eine neue, vermutlich ALDI-oder-so-Pumpe vom Verkäufer dazu, die sich aber als brauchbar erwies.
Da GFK-Schale, einfach eingegraben und mit dem Lehmboden eingeschlämmt, Betonfundament drumherum und mit Basaltpflastersteinen als Formbetonung/Mähkante aufgehübscht. Steine gibt es vom Natursteinhändler in Buxtehude-Lummerland für vernachlässigbar kleines Geld. Ein Paar Säcke Fertigbeton/Mörtel kosten nur wenig Geld, aber viel Zeit.
Die Verrohrung der Teichschale mit dem zum Technikraum auserkorenen, freien Abteils des gemauerten Grills kostete noch mal für gute Schläuche und PVC-Fittings für den Teichschalendurchbruch.ein bisschen Geld.
Später noch einen Billig-UVC 11W gekauft, als exzessiver Pflanzenaquaristi eine 10kg CO2 Alu-Flasche(nichtrostend!) mit Druckminderer und Feinventil aus einer aquaristischen Auflösung günstig für 100,-Huhn geschnappt und einer extrem leckeren Wisa 300 Luftpumpe aus meinem aquaristischen Fundus. So was kauft man und gibt es nicht mehr her. Mit der betreibe ich meinen DIY-Gegenstromabschäumer.
Dann kommen noch eine irgendwo herumfliegende kleine Plastikkiste als Filterkasten, eine (bald zwei) Teichrandleuchte(n) und eine DIY Holztür für das Technikabteil dazu und Bitterlinge/Teichmuscheln und durchaus einiges an Lehrgeld für Pflanzen hinzu
Großzügig geschätzt sind das in Summe Ausgaben von ~500,- Huhn für ein schickes Teichlein für die Ewigkeit mit dem ich (beinahe) alles machen kann. Die Pfütze hat sich schon zum Highlight im durchaus sowieso schon aufwändigeren Garten entwickelt.

Bertriebskosten sind max. ca.45 w/std plus eine 10kg Füllung CO2 für 20,-€, die ich übers Jahr verblase. Das macht max 120,-€/anno. Dünger habe ich vergessen, das sind eher 10 als 20,-€. So was rechne ich mir lieber nicht schön.  Mein derzeit aufzustellendes 180l Pflanzenaquarium ist erheblich teurer und hat bei effizientem Betrieb locker die doppelten laufenden Kosten

Bei dem Teichlein bin ich aus einem Grund so "technikfreundlich", weil der mir nicht nur als Spielwiese zum Verständnis von Teich dient, sondern auch als Versuchsträger für den schon geplanten, extensiven Koiteich. Den will ich in Stromkosten minimieren, den großen Posten wird die Umwälzung ausmachen. Wasser kostet mich nur den Betrieb des Hauswasserwerks.

edit: um dem Teichlein optisch Pfiff zu verleihen, aber vor allem um dem Verlangen von Meiner nach Geplätscher nachzukommen gab es noch einen Wasser speienden Drachen "Drusila", der war relativ teuer. Das ist schon ein Hingucker.

Mit freundlichem Gruß, Nik


----------



## karsten. (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kosten für den Teich*

schönes WE 

Medium 20475 anzeigen


----------



## Nori (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kosten für den Teich*

Bist du Buchhalter von Beruf????  :?

Gruß Nori


----------



## zAiMoN (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kosten für den Teich*

lasst uns doch mal ne Umfrage starten wenn es sowas noch nicht gegeben hat?!!

wieviel man für seinen Teich ausgegeben hat..

und dann mit Teichart und €uro geht sowas?


trau mich gar nicht alles aufzulisten  aber so krass isses bei mir ja nicht ..


hahahahah karsten 

davon BIER  :weglach


----------



## bayernhoschi (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kosten für den Teich*

Hallo,
@Karsten
133,98 € für Bier?
Du kommst halt nicht aus Bayern, die hatte ich schon am ersten Wochenende weg

Ansonsten super Auflistung
Transporter T4
große mithelfende Söhne
beim Transport abgerissener Auspuff


Bei der Umfrage wäre ich gleich dabei, ist doch wirklich interessant was wir uns unser Hobby kosten lassen


----------



## zAiMoN (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kosten für den Teich*

Ja die Sache ist wenn ich ne Umfrage erstelle kann ich nur eine Frage und Antworten erstellen,

aber es geht ja um erstwahl Teichart & zweitwahl Kosten von-bis...

oder du erstellst eine und ich die andere


----------



## Joerg (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kosten für den Teich*

Ein Loch lässt sich mit einer Schaufel und Schubkarren recht günstig graben. Entsorgung des Aushubs auf das angrenzende Ackerland. (Ein Bagger kostet mehr, kann in der gleichen Zeit aber mehr ausgraben)
Blöde wenn man dann bei 1,3m auf nackten Fels trifft und eine Mauer machen muss. Diese soll der besseren Hälfte auch gefallen. Damit waren die ersten 500€ dann verbraten.
Folie tut es auch erst mal die billige und etwas Vlies ist auch noch da. 200€ (Selber Schuld, wenn man dann nach dem ersten Baden schon die ersten Löcher in der Folie hat.) Bessere Folie hätte auch nicht viel mehr gekostet. 
Filter, nun ja es gibt ja diese Regentonnen. Da dann Filtermatten rein oder eine Konstruktion mit Patronen. 200€ (An einen vernünftigen Vorfilter hätte man denken sollen, wenn man nich jede Woche den ganzen Filter auswaschen will.)
Pumpe braucht man ja auch noch. Da tun es sicher erst mal die beiden aus dem kleinen Teich und eine Schmutzpumpe vom Aldi. 100€ (Man kann Geld auch sinnvoller verschwenden. Eine sparsame Pumpe, die auch geregelt werden kann, sollte sich schon im ersten Jahr bezahlt gemacht haben.)

Man kann also schon für 500€ einen Teich bauen, wenn man Kompromisse eingeht und selber Hand anlegt. 
Der nächste Teichbau wird dann einige der Fehler beseitigt haben und kann schon mehr kosten.
Das Endstadium hängt davon ab was man an Fischen darin halten will, wie groß das Volumen ist, welcher ständige Aufwand an Filterreinigung erwünscht ist, wie die Gestaltung der Umgebung aussehen soll, welche Wasserqualität erwünscht ist, ....

Die Ansprüche können im Laufe der Jahre wachsen. Daher ist es nicht verwunderlich, dass einige Teiche "mehrmals gebaut werden".


----------



## bayernhoschi (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kosten für den Teich*



> Man kann also schon für 500€ einen Teich bauen, wenn man Kompromisse eingeht und selber Hand anlegt.
> Der nächste Teichbau wird dann einige der Fehler beseitigt haben und kann schon mehr kosten.



Das ist wohl war.
Mein erster ähm, "Teich" war ein Fertigpaket vom Kaufland, Folie plus Pumpe und Wasserspiel. Sogar ein Unterwasserscheinwerfer war dabei
Kostete damals 70 €
Dann noch mal 10€ und ne Flasche Bier für den freundlichen Baggerfahrer der gerade an der Strasse arbeitete.
Ein Teichfilter vom Baumarkt für 70 €
Einen Anhänger voll Kies 10 €.
Rauskam eine Pfütze vonn 1,5 x 1,5 mit einer Tiefe von 0,5

Der zweite Teich war dann mit knapp 900 € schon etwas teurer

Dann hat mich der Koi-Virus erwischt.

Da wir sowiso umgezogen sind ha bich die Gelegenheit ergriffen und hab den jetzigen Teich in den Boden gedrückt.

Wann er richtig fertig ist, ob es der letzte Teich ist oder was es am Ende wirklich kostet


----------



## bayernhoschi (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kosten für den Teich*

Hallo Simon ,
mit dem erstellen von Umfragen kenne ich mich leider gar nicht aus
Wenn Du mir das kurz und verständlich erklären kannst, können wir uns das gerne teilen:smoki


----------



## mitch (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kosten für den Teich*

Hallo Jungs,

ich erstelle euch mal ne Umfrage

Koiteich bis 3.000 €
Koiteich bis 6.000 €
Koiteich bis 12.000 €
Koiteich über 12.000 €

Schwimmteich bis 5.000 €
Schwimmteich bis 10.000 €
Schwimmteich bis 20.000 €
Schwimmteich über 20.000 €

Gartenteich bis 1.000 €
Gartenteich bis 5.000 €
Gartenteich bis 10.000 €
Gartenteich über 10.000 €

Miniaturteich bis 200 €
Miniaturteich bis 500 €
Miniaturteich über 500 €
​wenn es was zu ändern gibt muss ein Mod ran


----------



## bayernhoschi (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kosten für den Teich*

Danke Mitch


----------



## karsten. (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kosten für den Teich*



bayernhoschi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> @Karsten
> 133,98 € für Bier?
> Du kommst halt nicht aus Bayern, die hatte ich schon am ersten Wochenende weg
> ......


.
....

nun Eigenbedarf als Kosten anführen 


wie machst Du Deine Steuererklärung ?

o.g. waren reine Werbe-Kosten  


mfG


----------

